# Catholic Church Alexandria



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi could anybody tell me where the catholic church is in Alex, I know there is one as a man I used to work with went every weekend. I no longer have contact details for him.I know therer is an anglican one with english mass but thats not what Im looking for.....I know mass is in French and its a small church...
If anybody could help Id really appreciate it, as not going home for xmas  and really wanna go 2 church.... (my mother would be soooo proud!!)


----------

